# Aktivitätsdiagramm Schleifen



## MacMurdock (29. Nov 2009)

Hi!
Ich hab jetzt in der Schule mit Java angefangen und wir haben eine Aufgabe bekommen die ich nicht so wirklich hinbekomme, deswegen hab ich mir gedacht ich frag einfach mal hier nach vielleicht gibt es ja Leute die so nett sind und mir helfen
Die Aufgabe:  "Entwerfen sie mit Hilfe eines Aktivitätsdiagramms einen Algorithmus, der mittels einer Schleife alle Zahlen von 0-10 an der Konsole ausgibt."

Danke schon für alle Hilfestellungen!
MFG
MacMurdock


----------



## Final_Striker (29. Nov 2009)

und wo genau liegt dein problem?


----------



## MacMurdock (29. Nov 2009)

Final_Striker hat gesagt.:


> und wo genau liegt dein problem?



Mein Problem liegt darin, dass ich wirklich überhaupt keine Ahnung davon habe. Ich weiss nicht wo bzw. wie ich überhaupt anfangen soll. Ich kenn mich jetzt schon ein bisschen mit dem Java Code aus aber von Aktivitätsdiagrammen hab ich wirklich überhaupt keine Ahnung.


----------



## nicht angem. (29. Nov 2009)

Was das mit einem Aktivitätsdiagramm zu tun haben soll weiß ich zwar jetzt nicht, aber deine Lösung könnte wie folgt aussehen:

```
public class Main {

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        
        for(int i=0;i<=10;i++)
        {
            System.out.println(i);
        }
    }

}
```


----------



## partsch (29. Nov 2009)

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann sind Aktivitätsdiagramme Teil der UML's und beschreiben Algorythmen. Bei Wikipedia wird das natürlich sehr ausführlich erläutert: Aktivitätsdiagramm ? Wikipedia

Achja und der Code ist ja eigentlich nicht sonderlich schwer ich hab ihn die hier Kommentiert:

```
public void count( ){
    for(int i=0; i<=10; i++){ // i geht von 0 bis gleich 10 alle Zahlen durch
        System.out.print(i + " "); // und wird bei jedem Durchlauf ausgegeben
    }
}
```

gruß Alex


----------



## Final_Striker (29. Nov 2009)

MacMurdock hat gesagt.:


> Mein Problem liegt darin, dass ich wirklich überhaupt keine Ahnung davon habe. Ich weiss nicht wo bzw. wie ich überhaupt anfangen soll. Ich kenn mich jetzt schon ein bisschen mit dem Java Code aus aber von Aktivitätsdiagrammen hab ich wirklich überhaupt keine Ahnung.



wenn du dich damit nicht auskennst, musst du dich darüber informieren. google liefert dir sicher paar nützliche links.

danach versuchst du mit aktivitäten wie z.b. "zahl ausgeben" oder "bedingung prüfen" einen programmablauf auf einem blatt papier aufzuzeichnen.


----------



## MacMurdock (29. Nov 2009)

Ok danke für die Codes!
Aller dings solen wir den Algorithmus mittels einer while-Schleife implementiern... Kann mir da vielleicht jemand helfen?
Hier ist mal die Aufgabenstellung:



13.	In dieser Aufgabe soll der Umgang mit Schleifen geübt werden.

a.	Entwerfen sie mit Hilfe eines Aktivitätsdiagramms einen Algorithmus, der mittels einer Schleife alle Zahlen von 0-10 an der Konsole ausgibt.

b.	Erstellen sie ein neues Projekt mit dem Bezeichner „Machbarkeiten“. Erstellen sie in diesem Projekt eine neue Klasse „Schleifentest“.

c.	Erstellen sie in der Klasse „Schleifentest“ eine Methode, welche den Algorithmus aus dem Aufgabenteil a) mittels einer „while“-Schleife implementiert.

d.	Entwerfen und erstellen Sie eine weitere Methode, die alle Zahlen von 10 bis 0 an der Konsole ausgibt. Testen sie wie oben.



Wir haben letzte Stunde mit Schleifen angefangen und ich verstehs noch nicht so ganz.


----------



## partsch (29. Nov 2009)

ehrm ja die for schleife ist eigentlich die while schleife 3 zeilen kürzer 
aber wenn du wissen willst was eine Schleife kann:
sie wiederholt einen vorgang so lange, solange die Bedingung die im Schleifenkopf steht wahr ist (oder ein break ins spiel kommt)

```
public void count( ){
    int i = 0;
    while(i<=10){
        System.out.print(i + " "); --i;
    }
}
```

die zweite methode wirst du wohl doch noch durch logische denken hinbekommen


----------



## nicht angem. (29. Nov 2009)

partsch hat gesagt.:


> ```
> public void count( ){
> int i = 0;
> while(i<=10){
> ...



Versuch es mal so:


```
public void count( ){
    int i = 0;
    while(i<=10){
        System.out.print(i + " "); i++;
    }
}
```


----------



## partsch (29. Nov 2009)

ja sory verschrieben ich sollte mich bei lebendingleibe in ein löwengehege stürzen


----------



## nicht angem. (29. Nov 2009)

MacMurdock hat gesagt.:


> d.	Entwerfen und erstellen Sie eine weitere Methode, die alle Zahlen von 10 bis 0 an der Konsole ausgibt. Testen sie wie oben.




```
public void count( ){
    int i = 10;
    while(i>=0){
        System.out.print(i + " "); 
        i--;
    }
}
```


----------



## MacMurdock (29. Nov 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe! ich hab mir die codes mal ein bisschen angeschaut und muss sagen, das ist ja eigentlich ganz easy zu verstehen :toll:
Das ist echt ein klasse Forum hier ich werd glaub ich öfters mal vorbeischauen.
Aber keine Angst ich werd hier jetzt nicht jede Woche meine Hausaufgaben posten ich will java schliesslich selbst lernen und nicht dass andere leute das alles für mich machen!

MFG
MacMurdock


----------



## Jango (30. Nov 2009)

MacMurdock hat gesagt.:


> Aber keine Angst ich werd hier jetzt nicht jede Woche meine Hausaufgaben posten ich will java schliesslich selbst lernen und nicht dass andere leute das alles für mich machen!



Ein löblicher Vorsatz. Allerdings hilft man hier gern bei Hausaufgaben mit fertigem Code aus. Irgendwie muss man ja als Neuanfänger auch mal sehen, wie sowas aufgebaut ist. Dann kann man anfangen, zu lernen...

Edit: Ich war der Gast...


----------



## MacMurdock (1. Dez 2009)

```
public void count( ){
    int i = 0;
    while(i<=10){
        System.out.print(i + " "); i++;
    }
}
```


Ich hab nochmal eine frage zu dem code. Wenn ich den "Schleifentest" ausführe zeigt der editor 0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10 an so wie es sein sollte wenn ich ihn allerdings erneut ausführe zeigt er 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10 an usw... Wie bekomme ich es hin, dass der editor mir auch bei erneutem ausführen des java codes nur 0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10 anzeigt? Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe funktioniert das, indem ich einen Rückgabewert einfüge oder?
Wenn ja wie sieht so ein Rückgabewert aus?

MFG
MacMurdock


----------



## partsch (1. Dez 2009)

vor dem 2. ausführen konsoleninhalt löschen :rtfm:


----------



## MacMurdock (1. Dez 2009)

partsch hat gesagt.:


> vor dem 2. ausführen konsoleninhalt löschen :rtfm:



Ok ich nominiere mich selbst zur Wahl der "Dümmsten Frage des Monats" 

ich glaub auf die Idee den editor einfach zu löschen wäre ich wohl nie gekommen....


----------



## partsch (1. Dez 2009)

> ich nominiere mich selbst zur Wahl der "Dümmsten Frage des Monats"



glaub mir ich kenne Leute die übertreffen dich um einiges :bahnhof:


----------

